# allis chalmers 160 wont move



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a allis chalmers 160 was bush hogging the other day in second gear and it just stopped the pto works fine when you put it in gear and release the clutch no movement you can shift it in gears no grinding seems like it might be the clutch never did work on one but I could use some advice


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

no burning smell from the transmission bell housing?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the site Allen


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

allen depugh said:


> I have a allis chalmers 160 was bush hogging the other day in second gear and it just stopped the pto works fine when you put it in gear and release the clutch no movement you can shift it in gears no grinding seems like it might be the clutch never did work on one but I could use some advice


no smell


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

willys55 said:


> no burning smell from the transmission bell housing?


none


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

sounds like the clutch failed, is there any extra free play in the lever/pedal?


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

willys55 said:


> sounds like the clutch failed, is there any extra free play in the lever/pedal?


I was checking that out earlier don't seem to be


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

might need to get yourself a repair manual


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

the first time it stopped I engaged the clutch put it in second gear and it went another 25 yards and it stopped again never moved again


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

willys55 said:


> might need to get yourself a repair manual


I agree


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Allen, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like your drive clutch went out. As Doc said, time to get a shop/repair manual. 
You will have to split the tractor. Don't be intimidated.....you can do it. And we can help.


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

what am I looking at in cost if I do it


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

parts will run from 150.00 to 250.00 depending on availability and where you buy them


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I believe it is the same clutch that is in the d15...9" disc


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

willys55 said:


> I believe it is the same clutch that is in the d15...9" disc


thanks if I have any questions I will look you up


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Allen,
Your tractor has a "live" PTO, which means you have a dual clutch (one for the drive, and one for the PTO). On my Ford 3600, they use a special jig to setup the clutch. A good manual might lead you through the setup process. I bought a complete new clutch for my tractor, just bolted it into place.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

allen depugh said:


> I was checking that out earlier don't seem to be


been watching the progress of this thread, I would like to ask a question before you go and split the tractor, does the clutch pedal and linkages have any free play at all?, does the pedal move a little before feeling resistance?, when clutch plates wear, this then takes up the free play and the linkages need to be adjusted and you will get the slipping or no go as you wrote.

sorry for butting in sixbales and doc, but nothing has been mentioned about no free play in the linkages.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

post number 6 Fred, but it never hurts to ask again


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

check the adjustment first like Fred said, you stated in post 7 that there was no play


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

doc!!, I am hoping allen depugh understands what free play to look for in the clutch linkages, being a dual clutch setup on his tractor.

post #7 gave me reason to ask the question.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

me too, it is alot like the free play on a truck with a pull clutch, need that 3/4" float in there.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I've got no problem trying adjustment. I'm sure I would do this first. But there was no mention of clutch slippage before the problem started abruptly.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

very true sixbales


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you opened the top plate to check if the shiftier slipped out of it's slide ?
It could be stuck in neutral. I had a similar problem with a 560 International . I think you may have a similar set up. Make sure all 3 rows of the slide are in alignment and your shift lever
is in the center slot. Mine had worn over time and this caused it to jump out of gear. It's worth a shot the inspection plate comes off easily.


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

duke7595 said:


> Have you opened the top plate to check if the shiftier slipped out of it's slide ?
> It could be stuck in neutral. I had a similar problem with a 560 International . I think you may have a similar set up. Make sure all 3 rows of the slide are in alignment and your shift lever
> is in the center slot. Mine had worn over time and this caused it to jump out of gear. It's worth a shot the inspection plate comes off easily.


will do


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

I split the 160 looks like clutch is fine seems like the high low range lever engages when you put pressure on it and countershaft moves freely when you don't maybe it is what you said about shifter getting ready to find out


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

I split the tractor


willys55 said:


> parts will run from 150.00 to 250.00 depending on availability and where you buy them


its been a year since I talked to you guys about the ac 160 finally got around to work on it I split the tractor when you have it in gear the clutch shaft moves freely acts like it wants to engage it acts like where the clutch drive shaft connects to the drive transmission is where the problem is like something has sheared what do you guys think


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pictures would help


----------



## allen depugh (Jul 13, 2017)

willys55 said:


> very true sixbales


well its been awhile finally got around to work on ac 160 the clutch drive shaft pin sheared


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, you sure are a stick to it kinda guy!


----------



## aljons33 (Aug 26, 2021)

allen depugh said:


> well its been awhile finally got around to work on ac 160 the clutch drive shaft pin sheared


What does the handle on the left do. Mine just got snapped off. Kids... Now it wont go in gear, can not remember what the lever on left side was for, never used it. Is it high low. Thinking i can just turn this left or right and it will work..... The right side handle engages the PTO i believe. AC160


----------

